# Steve Schlanger is a Douche Bag!!



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

For crying out loud!!! Just call the race "The Vuelta", "The Giro", "The race today". I am so fricking tired of this guy saying "Vuelta a Espana" every fricking time he says the name..... Can't you just say, "Nibali, winner of the Vuelta last year, is having a great race"????????

He has to annunciate EVERY fricking syllable in EVERY name that is not an English word. "The PO-GGI-O", "The CI-PRES-SA", etc. 

I don't think Go Go is bad at all, but fricking Schlanger makes it really hard to watch these races. Please, OH Please do not let this guy announce more races than he already does. Even Craig Hummer is better than this.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

So. Tell us how you REALLY feel?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bikeguy0 said:


> For crying out loud!!! Just call the race "The Vuelta", "The Giro", "The race today". I am so fricking tired of this guy saying "Vuelta a Espana" every fricking time he says the name..... Can't you just say, "Nibali, winner of the Vuelta last year, is having a great race"????????
> 
> He has to annunciate EVERY fricking syllable in EVERY name that is not an English word. "The PO-GGI-O", "The CI-PRES-SA", etc.
> 
> I don't think Go Go is bad at all, but fricking Schlanger makes it really hard to watch these races. Please, OH Please do not let this guy announce more races than he already does. Even Craig Hummer is better than this.


Life is difficult, with many challenges.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I bet you bash your screen after watching him.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*a cunning linguist*

I think Steve Schlanger is the best announcer out there today, hands down! His annunciation is impeccably succinct, and his mastery of the English language is second to none. :thumbsup:


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*He is TREEE-MENDOUS...*

and second only to Al Trautwig!! Shoot me now, pulleeeze.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

nealrab said:


> and second only to Al Trautwig!! Shoot me now, pulleeeze.


Don't mention the Traut! We must not say his name or he will surely return! BEWARE


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

pretender said:


> Life is difficult, with many challenges.


I know!!! It shouldn't be made worse by having this listen to this guy....


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

piano said:


> I think Steve Schlanger is the best announcer out there today, hands down! His annunciation is impeccably succinct, and his mastery of the English language is second to none. :thumbsup:


Oh no. 
Listening to him commentate is painful. It hurt to watch as he was commentating on 2010 track world championships. I was doing a better job! It was especially painful since I have the Eurosport UK version that has the best commentary that Ive ever heard. With Steve and Go-go you could tell that they has no idea what they were looking at and had probably just done a quick Google search 15 minutes before sitting down to talk.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I like Douche Nozzle better


----------



## Peter Aretin (10 mo ago)

bikeguy0 said:


> For crying out loud!!! Just call the race "The Vuelta", "The Giro", "The race today". I am so fricking tired of this guy saying "Vuelta a Espana" every fricking time he says the name..... Can't you just say, "Nibali, winner of the Vuelta last year, is having a great race"????????
> 
> He has to annunciate EVERY fricking syllable in EVERY name that is not an English word. "The PO-GGI-O", "The CI-PRES-SA", etc.
> 
> I don't think Go Go is bad at all, but fricking Schlanger makes it really hard to watch these races. Please, OH Please do not let this guy announce more races than he already does. Even Craig Hummer is better than this.


Do we care?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Peter Aretin said:


> Do we care?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Do you realize that you are commenting on a thread and issue that is eleven years old? Just trying to help.


----------



## Peter Aretin (10 mo ago)

Sure. No matter.


----------

